# Dome Light in Multi



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

The reason for this thread is that I suck at reading wiring diagrams, and the Multi Service Manual doesn't really show what I'm looking for either. I discovered after buying this 1986 Multi that the front dome light does not come on when the front doors are opened. (The rear works fine with the rear sliding doors and the hatch door). The bulb is good. I discovered a loose wire tucked under the driver's seat. It looks as though it was ripped out of place. It's 2 black wires covered in a black plastic sheath that run to a white harness under the seat and just off the diagnostic computer. The female end of the harness has 2 wires; one green w/red stripe and the other a solid green. I'm thinking these have something to do with the seatbelt waning chime (which also doesn't work.) Can anybody direct me in the right direction to get these 2 features working again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

For those interested: Fixed the dome light problem. Was a corroded wire in the door striker unit. I replaced the seatbelt interlock assembly with one from the yards and plugged it in but still don't get a "seat belt warning" chime. I do get a "door ajar" chime now though. I guess I'll keep working at it.


----------

